# what you call this Pigeon?



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this site and very new to Pigeons. I Bread this bird last year. Farther Blue checker Pied and mother pure white (Grizzle back ground) Can any one tell me what type grizzle this is? (according to its colour and patterns) I can not see this bird as a blue grizzle. If I breed this with a red checker what type of babies I will get.

thanks

Budd


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what ever kind of grizzle he turns out to be he is one handsome pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dark check grizzle. Yes, it is blue.

If this is a cockbird, you will get blue hens and red cockbirds from the pair. They will be checks, t-patterns, or bars depending on what each is carrying. Some will be grizzled and some won't. If this bird is a hen, then you'll get all reds (grizzle or not) unless the cockbird is split for blue.


----------



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

I think it is cockbird, and it is around 11 months old. Thanks both of you for replies.


----------



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Blue bar hen*

If I mate this cock bird with a blue bar hen what type of babies will i get?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Depends if the cockbird is carrying bar, If so you will get bars, If not you will get checks still.


----------



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

cock bird farther is a pied (checker) mother is white but she is coming from grizzle familly


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah saw that in the first post, Doesn't help much as both the parents _could_ carry bar but as one is covered by white/grizzle and one is check then its hard to know for sure. Do you know the cockbird fathers or the grizzle white mothers breeding? Still not going to be able to give definites but it may help to know.


----------

